# Anyone have this Crazy Smoker?



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2020)

Stumbled across this propane smoker. A Pressure Smoker that has no Smoke Vent. Supposed to cook Lightning Fast. Anyone have one?...JJ















						CES-9 Cajun Express Smoker - Cajun Fryer
					

Fastest smoker in the bayou!  Able to smoke baby back ribs in 35 to 40 minutes, or a whole brisket in 2 hours  Works off of a patented smoking process utilizing a pressure/vacuum regulator. The regulator varies the PSI inside the sealed cooking chamber, breaking down the connective tissues in...




					cajunfryer.com


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Oct 21, 2020)

Very interesting.  Insta pot smoker.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2020)

Never seen one but looks pretty cool. 

Searched and here are some youtube videos on them...



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cajun+express+smoker


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2020)

From the descriptions, all the companies cookers are built from 10 gauge steel. Pretty heavy stuff. Their Propane Grill/Smoker is uniquely built as well. A very different Burner Concept...JJ


----------



## mjohnson7usmc (Oct 21, 2020)

This is very cool. I want to look up some reviews on it....but if I get one more smoker/grill/griddle/sous vide I am going to be in the dog house.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like a cool little unit.


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 21, 2020)

mjohnson7usmc said:


> This is very cool. I want to look up some reviews on it....but if I get one more smoker/grill/griddle/sous vide I am going to be in the dog house.



But you won't starve in your doghouse.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2020)

It's supposed to hold 9 Racks of Ribs. Watching some Videos, it looks ikebana it cooks fine but not much of a Crisp, Dry Bark. Could be wrong as there is not much out there.  The Pressure Smoker doesn't suit my needs but, their Grill Smoker might suit...JJ


----------



## mjohnson7usmc (Oct 22, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> But you won't starve in your doghouse.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 16, 2020)

It's a pressure cooker, so it needs heavy-gauge steel to keep the walls from bowing and leaking.  I've been interested in these things and the small kitchen-size pressure cookers with a small filament-heated chip tray inside as well.  Nothing helps drive the diffusion process of getting smoke molecules into your meat like establishing a pressure gradient so this must be an incredible way to smoke.

However it also drives the steam into your meat faster too, essentially reducing cooking times by the same amount.  So if your goal is to cook slow but get a lot more smoke flavoring as you do it, this may not help you.  But if you want to speed up both the smoke time and the cook time, this is the way to go.


----------

